# F&M Vintage transfers on fleece.



## Thevolt (Feb 26, 2014)

Has anyone used F&M vintage transfers on fleece hoodies etc..?
I would like to order 2 color heat transfers that have a soft hand that are suitable for use on tees and hoodies. Any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## mpstumps (Mar 28, 2019)

Thevolt said:


> Has anyone used F&M vintage transfers on fleece hoodies etc..?
> I would like to order 2 color heat transfers that have a soft hand that are suitable for use on tees and hoodies. Any suggestions. Thanks.


I have used them quite a bit and have been quite happy. Having trouble with their pre spaced names though, particularly with polyester.


----------



## gulfsidebill (Feb 28, 2019)

Ask for a sample of the product F&M offers free sample packs, I think... Shop around, there a several heat transfers companies offer Vintage style transfers. Speaking from 45+ years of industry experience. Good Luck and Keep on Pressing!


----------

